# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > ابزارهای گزارش سازی در دلفی >  آموزش ساخت فاکتور با Fast report

## Modernidea

سلام خدمت حضار عزیز
من از ساخت فاکتور هیچی بارم نیست به کجای سایت مراجعه کنم؟ هر چی میگردم چیزی پیدا نمی کنم.
مثلا در یک جدول یکسری چیزها اضافه کردم و می خوام از جدول پرینت بگیرم.
با تشکر.

----------


## Delphi_Developer

خوب تو Fast Report طراحیت رو بکن بعدم اطلاعاتتو بیار تو صفحه فاکتور بساز !! LOL

----------


## Modernidea

من زمانی که دستور frxrepor.print  را می نویسم و برنامه را اجرا و در پنجره بعدی  ok  می کنم، عمل پرینت انجام نمی شود ولی  زمانی که دستور  frxreport.showreport   بعد از اجرا و زدن آیکن پرینت گزارش چاپ می شود. چه دستوری با ید بنویسم که مستقیما با زدن یک کلید گزارش چاپ شود؟
با تشکر

----------


## Delphi_Developer

اول یه بار Prepare کن بعد Print - یعنی :


frxreport1.preparereport;
frxreport1.print;

----------


## ariobarzan

كاكو  يك پيغام خطا ميده  
فكر كنم يك چيزي از قلم افتاده باشه 
احتمالا نام ( براي چيزي كه بايد چاپ بشه ) هست
منتظر راهنما يي شما هستيم

----------


## Delphi_Developer

چه Error ای ؟!! Error اشو بنویس

----------


## Modernidea

دادش، دستوری است که بدون اجرا شدن پنجره انتخاب پرینتر، با زدن کلید چاپ، با پرینتر پیش فرص چاپ انجام بشه؟؟؟

----------


## vcldeveloper

> دادش، دستوری است که بدون اجرا شدن پنجره انتخاب پرینتر، با زدن کلید چاپ، با پرینتر پیش فرص چاپ انجام بشه؟؟؟


همون کدی که در پست شماره 4 نوشته شده. در ضمن، به این سوال چندین بار جواب داده شده!

----------


## Modernidea

> همون کدی که در پست شماره 4 نوشته شده. در ضمن، به این سوال چندین بار جواب داده شده!


آقا ما کوچیکتیم. اما من اون کد رو که مینویسم با زدن کلید صفحه ای میاد که باید پرینتر رو انتخاب کرد بعد ok کرد. من می خواستم مثل عمل پرینت در برنامه word بشه که وقتی آیکن پرینتر رو میزنی یسره میره واسه چاپ.

----------


## Delphi_Developer

Print هم که بزنی یه سره میره برا چاپ ! احتمالا یه چیزیو اشتباه میزنی یا اضاف !

----------


## ariobarzan

لطفا يه برنامه كوچولو  اتچ كنيد  شك و شبهه را رفع كنيد
 با  تشكر

----------


## Modernidea

نظر خوبیست.

----------


## Delphi_Developer

Sample نمیخواد که دیگه - - - کجاشو مشکل داری دیگه ؟

----------


## Modernidea

سلام
یک سوال جدید: در کد زیر چه مشکلی است که با اجرای اون پیغام میده که "اجازه انجام این عمل در این زمینه داده نشده".تشکر قبلی.
ADOTabel1.DeleteRecords(arall) //delete all recors

----------


## Modernidea

چطوری میشه تمام رکوردهای موجود در یک جدول رو در یک جدول دیگه، اظافه یا کپی کرد؟

----------


## vcldeveloper

> یک سوال جدید: در کد زیر چه مشکلی است که با اجرای اون پیغام میده که "اجازه انجام این عمل در این زمینه داده نشده".تشکر قبلی.
> ADOTabel1.DeleteRecords(arall) //delete all recors





> چطوری میشه تمام رکوردهای موجود در یک جدول رو در یک جدول دیگه، اظافه یا کپی کرد؟


اینا ربطی به این تاپیک ندارند. در تاپیک جداگانه ایی مطرح کنید.

----------


## Mahmood_M

برای این که دیالوگ انتخاب چاپگر نمایش داده نشه ، خاصیت ShowDialog مربوط به کامپوننت FrxReport رو False کنید ، هم می تونید در زمان طراحی این کار رو انجام بدید ، هم می تونید قبل از چاپ از کد زیر استفاده کنید ، مثلا :

...
begin
 frxReport1.PrepareReport(True);
 frxReport1.PrintOptions.ShowDialog := False;
 frxReport1.Print;
end;


موفق باشید ...

----------


## Modernidea

شرمنده.آدرس یک تاپیک مربوط رو میدید؟

----------


## Mahmood_M

> شرمنده.آدرس یک تاپیک مربوط رو میدید؟


منظور آقای کشاورز این هست که هر سئوالتون رو در تاپیک جداگانه ای مطرح کنید ، یعنی یک تاپیک جدید ایجاد کنید و سئوالتون رو اونجا بنویسید ، از قوانین سایت هست که هر سئوال باید در تاپیک جداگانه ای مطرح بشه ...

موفق باشید ...

----------

